# What's your style?



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Unless your idea of catering is being the one who goes to Sams's/Costco to pick up the mini quiches and potato chips, surely you have developed a certain style or signature that sets you apart from other caterers.

My question to everyone is: what is your style/signature?

For instance: I lean heavily toward pastry. If there is bread on the menu, I made it and often serve several different kinds of bread at one event. My desserts are killer (delicious and beautiful in my humble opinion). If I have a hot dip on a buffet I make sour dough bread chips from my own sour dough bread instead of store bought crackers. I use to do a good deal of conference events with coffee set up in the morning when the participants arrive that included breakfast pastries from scratch.

It goes without saying that quality ingredients that are properly prepared is the foundation of what I do, but my goal is that the presentation wows the client just as much as the food itself.

So what about you guys?


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

My style is Alberta BBQ. I am best known for my Low n Slow smoked beef. I also create a bbq sauce for each event bottle and label some for the hosts to keep and use. Most of my equipment is geared to outdoor events, but we always cook it all from scratch including a seasonal smoked fruit crumble of some kind. I have done the odd indoor event but I like outside. :chef:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Great topic idea!
I also am known for my dessert... not necessarily fancy, but really delicious (can I say that? sure why not??). Also, for working with people's food allergies and substitute, fresh whole ingredients. Yes EVERYTHING (well almost) is from scratch. 
Also, as you may have gotten from previous posts, I do a lot of kosher catering and am known for my traditional Jewish foods (often with a new, healthier ingredient list)
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmm....well local food.....I started the first growers market in STL as well as Chef's Collaborative for 5 years.

So, typical food for me.....tomorrow I've got a dinner for NPR, small group.
2 passed aps....
buffet, salmon with shiitakes and pesto
tomato platter with basalmic vinagrette
roasted veg platter, haricot verte with dillweed, roasted red onions, roasted new potatoes/blue/sweet with garlic and rosemary, red and yellow peppers
ciabatta, butter
poached pear, caramel, almond ameretti cookie

Sun, I'm catering a local chef's wedding.....
broke down the pig today, he's got pulled shoulder and ham, sliced loin
homemade hamburger buns, coarse mustard, chutney, BBQ (I made) sauce, caramelized onions

tomato plate, veg platter, basalmic and buttermilk dressing

Shrimp remoulade with hearts of palm and melba toast

Cheese platter....manchengo with quince paste, lavosh (I make), almonds, cheddar, brie with cranberry tangerine goo......etc.

I make scratch baked goods....this past week was breakfast for 10 same day as breakfast for 130.....pumpkin muffins, banana walnut bread, cranberry bran bread, whole wheat bagels....yes I make boiled bagels., etc....

I put up pickles, baby artichokes, jams, beets.....render leaf lard for pastry...etc.

Food is fun.....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My reputation is for home made, among a sea of defrost and serve jockeys. 
We specialise in authentic, spicy food you can eat at room temp. I was taught to make Indian Samosas & Pakoras by a local Indian woman who made sure i got it right. - Everyone seems to be providing samosas on their menus but the're either bought in frozen or made with Filo pastry. We're also good value for money, which of course is so much easier if you're making everything from scratch.


----------



## cflower (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I am known more for my different appetizers. I love making Honey Pecan Stuffed Snow peas, a Shrimp Parmesan appetizer (hot), a tomato spinach dip with herbed pita chips, I don't like to do "trays" or cheese/fruit trays. So I am always looking for different recipes for hot and cold appetizers. My husband just tired and he wants me to start letting him bbq. He makes the best bbq pork you have ever tasted BUT I don't like doing bbq for parties. Love the cocktail party. I catered an "old Hollywood party" not too long ago and they loved the food.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

my style would have to be elegant and higher end appetizers... I like to offer more exotic things than people around this area have seen before. I also like to price in the middle of the pack and offer exceptional food.. I find to be elegant you don't have to use 10 ingredients, you can use very little ingredients and compliment the taste of the product you are working with.

So I guess my style would be Robin Hood. Giving really nice product with higher end presentations but moderate pricing. It has worked brilliantly for me thus far, other caterers have been sticking to the classic breads, spreads and pastries.. the younger generation isn't into that in my area, neither am I.

Hope this contribute to this thread


----------

